# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в России > Предлагаю работу >  Фокусники, артисты оригинального жанра

## vedamirra

Ищу фокусника, артистов оригинального жанра для работы на частных торжествах в г.Белгород и области.
Тел. 8905 673 08 13
skype: vedamirra
e-mail: edinoe@mail.ru
Елена

----------

